# OK, OK, Kernel upgrade error help!!.... [SOLVED]

## papapenguin

I'm not sure where to find this, and I've looked through the kernel (oh yeah, and couldn't find it in the forums, either).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   CC      drivers/pci/quirks.o
> 
> drivers/pci/quirks.c:1667: error: 'PCI_DEVICE_ID_SERVERWORKS_HT1000_PCIX' undeclared here (not in a function)
> ...

 

Where can I find this in menuconfig ??

Thanks,Last edited by papapenguin on Thu Mar 13, 2008 5:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## richard.scott

while in "menuconfig" you can use the "/" to search for text.... that may help.

----------

## papapenguin

Thanks richard.scott

I did find some of them with the "/" key, but not all, which was strange.

I've now rebuilt the kernel and I get a "kernel panic" error.  Now I'm really banging my head against the wall.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13
> 
> ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>
> ...

 

But my fstab points to the correct root and I've built in ext2 and ext3 into the kernel.

I'm pretty sure I'm missing something basic, but I'm not sure what...

----------

## MarioCorleone

sata hard drive?

----------

## papapenguin

Good question, I thought it was a normal ide drive.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> papapenguin ~ # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P/KN266 Host Bridge
> ...

 

----------

## MarioCorleone

my sata is onboard, as are most, not to sure how to get that info, but it does look like its an ide drive, do you still have your config from your previous kernel?

----------

## papapenguin

so, I've looked through the forums, checked and double checked my config and can't find anything that I've overlooked...

----------

## richard.scott

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> so, I've looked through the forums, checked and double checked my config and can't find anything that I've overlooked...

 

I've sometimes found that starting from scratch with a new kernel sometimes helps. Especially with 2.6.24 as there are many many different new options in its menuconfig

I'd also try upgrading genkernel too (if you use genkernel).

----------

## MarioCorleone

post you kernel's .config

----------

## papapenguin

My guess is that I'm missing something really simple...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

So I removed the keyword that brought in 2.6.24-r2, emerged gentoo-sources which brought back 2.6.23-r9 and ran genkernel to try to get a generic kernel working.

No luck, I still get the same Kernel panic error--not syncing.

Please help!

----------

## papapenguin

I gave up on genkernel, compiled my own kernel, and it worked just fine.  I don't know what I did, but oh, well.

----------

